# Damn..... It's Sweet To Be SP!!



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Nothing else needs to be said..... unless you want to post your thoughts. SPs are THE type to be.


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

my best friend is an ESFP


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll take ENTP over ESTP any day :tongue:


----------



## Armando (Jun 7, 2010)

we are bomb 

I think that it could be sweet to be any type tho


----------



## Forest (Aug 13, 2010)

Agreed.
Even if I'd like to be an extrovert.


----------



## FearsomeCritter (Jan 14, 2010)

Nothing special about it really.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Forest said:


> Agreed.
> Even if I'd like to be an extrovert.


Granted i have no idea what your reasons are, I'm just sayin': People idealize extroversion way too much. Actually, I've noticed that some introverts tend to either idealize extroversion or introversion for reasons that are totally off.


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

Sometimes I'd like to be an SP for a week, it does seem pretty awesome. (....but only a week, I too would take ENTP over anything else!)


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

Forest said:


> Agreed.
> Even if I'd like to be an extrovert.


Sometimes I'd like to be an introvert actually.


----------



## Girl in the Sky (Aug 29, 2010)

my sis is ESxP, she's pretty awesome even though we fight like cats and dogs :mellow:


----------



## sunflower823 (Sep 18, 2010)

Are we feeling ourselves here? Love it!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

It's especially good if "understanding" is not necessary or appreciated. "Action" and "decision"...enjoy it.


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm a fucking ninja. Suck my dick baby.


----------



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

Every morning, P Diddy wakes up feeling like an SP.


----------



## IheartFootball10 (Sep 25, 2010)

it is sweet...wouldnt wanna be anything else. we kick ass !


----------



## calmgreen (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah. I just love having a terrific imagination. And I love feeling good!


----------



## trice (Nov 7, 2010)

DJArendee said:


> I'm a fucking ninja. Suck my dick baby.





Capsicum said:


> Every morning, P Diddy wakes up feeling like an SP.




Now those are some hilarious posts

ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

DJArendee said:


> I'm a fucking ninja. Suck my dick baby.


word.





10char


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn, SPs are sweet and tasty. :blushed:


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

Apollo Celestio said:


> It's especially good if "understanding" is not necessary or appreciated. "Action" and "decision"...enjoy it.


Ahah, I hope no one mistook this for a compliment. Actually, I guess it could be viewed as one but I somehow doubt those were the poster's intentions. 

Anyway, yay SPs.


----------

